# Cow Urine Soda



## David Weatherly (Feb 14, 2009)

India launches a new soda made from cow.....well, you gotta read it:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/food_and_drink/article5707554.ece


----------



## arnisador (Feb 14, 2009)

Is this a save-the-earth thing?


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2009)

I wonder if they got the idea from the Japanese...

Calpis soda is pronounced very similar to cow-piss and the taste is probably just as vile.

Unless a soda that has a citrus-milk flavor is your thing...


----------



## tellner (Feb 14, 2009)

They claim it will be competitive worldwide. I forsee some marketing challenges...


----------



## Big Don (Feb 15, 2009)

> while cow urine and dung are often consumed in rituals to "purify"


I suppose we should be happy they aren't going to market snack cakes...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 15, 2009)

Bizzare foods with Andrew Zimmerman did a section on Cow urine here:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 15, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> I wonder if they got the idea from the Japanese...
> 
> Calpis soda is pronounced very similar to cow-piss and the taste is probably just as vile.
> 
> Unless a soda that has a citrus-milk flavor is your thing...



one question... how the HELL did Carol manage to post such a HUGE picture on this site? :lol:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 15, 2009)

Calpis Water is awesome. It does NOT taste Vile.

All the BS Japanese food crazed anime fans who will eat anything because it comes from there annoy me, but that's one thing I can agree is good. As long as its not the carbonated drink. 

Nevermind that Calpis is slang for... well, yeah.

*edit*

Ah Carol posted the soda.  Yeah not so good.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 15, 2009)

I know India likes cows and all that, but, :cheers: who knows.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 15, 2009)

To quote Sarah Silverman

Maybe its the next milk.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 15, 2009)

seasoned said:


> I know India likes cows and all that, but, :cheers: who knows.


They like cows but not for the same reason WE like cows... after all could you take the chance on eating one of your dead relatives? 

I think not! 

But apparently they seem to have no qualms about drinking their urine... ewwww


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 15, 2009)

> Calpis soda is pronounced very similar to cow-piss


 
It is pronounced Calupis.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

How do they get the cows to aim well enough to fill the bottle? :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 15, 2009)

arnisador said:


> How do they get the cows to aim well enough to fill the bottle? :idunno:


That's easy... get a big enough bottle... :uhyeah:


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> That's easy... get a big enough bottle... :uhyeah:


 

They should market the soda in mini versions of those Caver.


----------



## rmclain (Feb 17, 2009)

Premarin (female hormone replacement therapy drug) is made from pregnant mare urine.  If you know any woman that has has a hysterectomy, they've probably taken Premarin following the procedure.

R. McLain


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> It is pronounced Calupis.



Idiosyncrasy of the Japanese language...the u in lu (or more accurately, ru) is actually silent because its between two hard syllables. Therefore it is pronounced cal-pis.  When you add the sound that is somewhat between an l and an r....it sounds a lot like...well...know... :rofl:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 17, 2009)

The U in Calupis is strong enough to hear. So it is not Calpis. Cal-pis to me sounds like a short pause but when a native speaks it I can hear the U sound being made and it does not go into L-P but L-U-P.


----------

